# Got my Holy Grail knife.



## fyrstormer (Aug 19, 2016)

Well...technically my Holy Grail knife is a $2500 Damascus-steel dagger made by Boker, so this is more like my Backup Holy Grail knife, but I can actually use this one so in that respect it's actually better. Here it is:












The Boker Annual Damascus Knife for 2016, based on their Boy Scout 5.25" pocket knife. Nickel-silver bolsters, African Blackwood scales, stainless-steel lock, and a blade that isn't just Damascus, it's _stainless_ Damascus, forged by Chad Nichols. So I can actually carry it in my pocket without it rusting. I knew all those years I didn't buy a Damascus knife would pay off eventually.

This knife is perfect for FDC -- Fancy Dress Carry. It might even be good for EDC, though I'll probably continue to carry my normal Boy Scout knife with C-Tek scales most days:






To be honest, I don't even miss the spring-assist mechanism from my Kershaw Chive most of the time.

And yes, in proper EDC tradition, I bought two...of each.


----------



## campingnut (Aug 21, 2016)

Beautiful.


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks! I was starting to think nobody liked my new knife.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Aug 22, 2016)

Very black tie looking. Also nice to know I am not the only one who buys a backup for the backup...


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm not so much worried about breaking or losing it -- thus far I've had a good track record of buying things that last a long time -- but that if/when the knife does need replacing, I won't be able to get one. Buying a spare means I don't have to fret about the item's mortal lifespan or whether I'll be able to find something just as nice in the future -- this is the first Boker Annual Damascus Knife I've actually liked the look of -- so I can enjoy the one I'm actually using more.

I should mention that I don't actually own the $2500 dagger I mentioned. I've noticed on a couple forums that my wording confused people. If I were handed that $2500 dagger and asked to keep it safe, I would totally accept it, but I just can't justify $2500 for something I have no practical use for. Same reason I sold my Cool Fall Tri-V, jewel though it was.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 24, 2016)

fyrstormer said:


> Thanks! I was starting to think nobody liked my new knife.



I just found your thread, and I like your new knife very much. 

~ Chance


----------



## nfetterly (Aug 24, 2016)

fyrstormer said:


> I should mention that I don't actually own the $2500 dagger I mentioned. I've noticed on a couple forums that my wording confused people. If I were handed that $2500 dagger and asked to keep it safe, I would totally accept it, but I just can't justify $2500 for something I have no practical use for. Same reason I sold my Cool Fall Tri-V, jewel though it was.



Understand now, beautiful knives

now i want one of each....


----------



## lucca brassi (Aug 25, 2016)

for that money i find for sure something more usable than knife

...and for sure that is not my type of knife


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 25, 2016)

lucca brassi said:


> for that money i find for sure something more usable than knife
> 
> ...and for sure that is not my type of knife


Then buy something you will use, and post a thread about it.


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 18, 2018)

Holy crap, I bought that knife over 2 years ago? That's not fair. I barely noticed those two years going by. I gotta find a better balance between "cruising on autopilot for months at a time" vs. "being painfully aware of every passing second".


----------



## Tejasandre (Nov 18, 2018)

I know the feeling, all of a sudden my kid is 2 & 1/2.


----------



## Blades (Nov 18, 2018)

fyrstormer said:


> Holy crap, I bought that knife over 2 years ago? That's not fair. I barely noticed those two years going by. I gotta find a better balance between "cruising on autopilot for months at a time" vs. "being painfully aware of every passing second".






Tejasandre said:


> I know the feeling, all of a sudden my kid is 2 & 1/2.




My "kid" turns 27 this month. If you find a better balance between "autopilot/painfully aware" let me know. I'll be glad when time travel is invented. I need to go back and tweak a few things.


----------



## Tejasandre (Nov 18, 2018)

If only we could


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 18, 2018)

fyrstormer said:


> Holy crap, I bought that knife over 2 years ago? That's not fair. I barely noticed those two years going by. I gotta find a better balance between "cruising on autopilot for months at a time" vs. "being painfully aware of every passing second".



 Please replace the pictures. 

~ Chance


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 19, 2018)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Please replace the pictures.
> 
> ~ Chance


After the Great Photobucket Betrayal of 2016, I compiled an enormous spreadsheet of my old Photobucket image URLs and correlated them with the new image URLs on Imgur.com. Then I repurposed some code I wrote for work to make a program that could scan my forum posts for old image URLs and replace them with the corresponding new URLs. I'll load up the program and work on fixing my posts here on CPF.


----------



## nitebrite (Jan 31, 2020)

I have some nice limited Bokers. My favorite is the 2012 annual. No clip so it is too large to carry. Just a safe queen. I would not use it anyways. It is too nice and fragile. I like my little 2" Thuya wood one too. I also have a Leo Damascus. Right place, right time these Bokers are often had cheap. Such was my case. Just do not buy Magnum or Plus. That is not real Boker, Made in China. BTW, OP your pics are missing. I can't fault since I never post pics anyways  Oh, I see this was just addressed. My bad.


----------

